# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversation Intelligence Platform, Chorus.ai (AffectLayer, Inc.), San Francisco, California. USA

## Airicist

Developer - Chorus.ai (AffectLayer, Inc.)

chorus.ai/product

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Conversation Cloud - powered by Chorus.ai

Apr 27, 2018




> Chorus.ai is the market leading Conversation Cloud, built to securely capture, store and analyze your team's calls and meetings so your team can focus on what really matters: your customers and your business.

----------


## Airicist

Article "MarTech Interview with Jim Benton, CEO at Chorus.ai"

by Sudipto Ghosh
June 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chorus.ai raises $45 million for AI that analyzes sales calls"

by Kyle Wiggers
July 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Chorus.ai Achieves Record Growth in 2020, Caps Incredible Year of Momentum"
Conversation Intelligence leader achieves 3x New ARR in Q4, led by strong enterprise demand

February 10, 2021

----------

